# My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue?



## fdf123 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Roof opening failure--repeatedly*

I leased an Eos in mid Feb and the roof opening has now failed for the 2d time (dealer will take in the car in in a few days--so I don't have an explanation yet)--anyone else experiencing this problem??
The 1st time was at the end of Feb when we had a sunny day in the high 50s and I tried to open the roof. Trunk assembly opened and then got an error 1/2 way through and it stopped. The dealer said they found "error codes" in the computer but nothing to specifically explain the fault. Lubed and checked all parts and returned it to me. Worked fine--have opened the roof a few times since.
Today had groceries in the trunk, but everything well within the tolerances of where things should be and the safety lid was in place. Same problem--failed 1/2 way through the opening process, could still hear the motor whirring but it stopped moving after opening the tailgate and eventually a generic error message appeared. Could close it back up w/o trouble. Tried several more times, including after groceries were removed.
Does anyone know if once the opening mech fails and one gets an error message whether the computer needs to be "reset" before it will work again?
Anyone else experience this sort of problem? Thx.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Roof opening failure--repeatedly (fdf123)*

Hi, and welcome to the forum.
I don't think there have been many reports of the roof 'failing' - meaning, stopping part way through the operation.
I do know that there are a heck of a lot of conditions that must be fulfilled before the roof will operate (this for safety reasons), and there are quite a few sensors that make sure everything is in the correct position. My first troubleshooting action - just because this is the easiest action to take - would be to make sure that the movable barrier (shelf-like thing) in the middle of the trunk is firmly seated in the 'down' position. Perhaps even take a vacuum cleaner to the trunk to make sure that there is not a little pebble or bit of dirt preventing it from being fully seated. If that movable barrier is not in the correct position, or if something catches it and moves it midway through operation (grocery item?), the roof will stop.
Here is a link to an interesting post that will give you more detail about Conditions Required for Roof Operation. Give that a careful read, you might have one of those "Ah-ha' moments and recognize the cause of your problem there. From a mechanical point of view, the roof is pretty dependable, so I think it would be most productive if you worked from the assumption that the roof is perfectly OK but one of the required conditions is not being met.
Michael


----------



## Russk (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey guys,
When I went to put the top down on my eos today it would not go down all the way. the windows went down, the sunroof opened, the trunk opened, and the back window came up like it is supposed to but the part that connects to the top of the windshield would not come undone. i could hear the convertible motor working in back but the 2 rails that hook to the windshield part would not budge. When I closed the roof everything closed like it was supposed to. i shut the car off and restarted it and i tried again and the same thing happened. The sunroof works fine but the top won't work. I called the dealer and explained what happened and they kept asking me what kind of car i had. That's a little bit scary.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (Russk)*

Russk... 
Do you have a full size MFD, or the half height one. If it the full sized one so are you getting any error messages reported in the MFD. What does the roof operation indicator light show, is it flashing..
Do you have a roof module fitted.. I know of issues where certain versions of certain vendors roof modules will supress the error and warning messages that a Stock car will display in the MFD. 
I assume you already checked the post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2951013


----------



## Russk (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (mark_d_drake)*

Hello,
I have the full size MFD. There were no error messages at all and the convertible light did not flash. It just said convertible top operation in the display. I do not have a roof module. I have only had the car less than 3 weeks. It was 72 degrees outside nothing out of the ordinary. Had the top down like 2 days ago without issue.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (Russk)*

Hi Russ:
Download the PDF at the Conditions Required for Roof Operation post (it's attached to the bottom of the very first post in the thread), and give it a careful read over a cup of coffee.
My own personal experience has been that 99% of roof operational problems have been caused by a sensor legitimatly detecting that something is not in the correct location. With respect to that roof, "knowledge is power", if you know what I mean.
Let us know what you find.
Michael


----------



## fdf123 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Roof opening failure--repeatedly (PanEuropean)*

I took it to the dealer when it failed today and they looked it over and agreed that it appears to meet all conditions to open. They did not have time to hook it up to the computer to read the error--bringing it back Monday. I do read in the forum that some owners found the need to have "a wire tightened". Can anyone tell me specifically which wire (so that I can tell the dealer Monday--they also report they only have 1 technician certified to work on the Eos roof)?


----------



## Bster67 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (Russk)*

Crazy...I logged on tonight to post this exact same thing! It was a beautiful day today (sunny, 70 degrees) and I had the top down on a two hour trip back from Columbus. When I arrived home, a friend wanted to see the top go up so I put it up. About 30 seconds later I was going to put it back down. The trunk opened, back window and sunroof moved, but then nothing happened. I have the full height MFD but it just continued to say "Tailgate swings out"...no error messages. I stopped pushing the button, and pulled it up to close the roof, which worked fine. I shut off the car and waited 15-20 minutes. Then I restarted the car and put the roof down with no problem. Kind of odd that this happened on the same day...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (Bster67)*

Maybe it's a DST issue...








[For those that aren't in the computer industry, one or two systems have had a little problem with the fact that the change over to DST occurred 3 weeks early in the US this year]....
BTW just in case anyone thinks I'm serious my top's been up and down 3 times today without issues...

_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:37 PM 3-30-2007_


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 7:37 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## Russk (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (mark_d_drake)*

ok...i went out and tried to put the top down and low and behold it worked perfectly fine. go figure. if it happens again i'm taking it to the dealer.
thanks for your help.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (Russk)*

Russ
Joking aside, I'd probably take it into to dealer and have them scan for error codes..
-Mark


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (mark_d_drake)*

Once in a great while, we get an error with the top in the dealership. It's usually after a customer has played with the operation, and never fully completed the cycle from top up to down or vise versa. Usually, I let the windows go down half-way, listen for the unlocking of the clamshell, and then reverse it, waiting for the top to open or close (depending if the top is down or up).
It's worked every time. That, and checking the luggage tray.
Even today, I made a boo-boo when I opened the trunk on a customer's Eos - new car delivery, and forgot to close the trunk. It re-closed itself, but the system never re-initialized. After a check of the luggage tray, closing the trunk, all was well - and I was a MUCH happier salesperson.
Did I mention the Eos was purchased by a mechanical engineer? YIKES!
I almost needed a few beers after that one...


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (Russk)*

There have been 2 times I had a similar issue, both times I did not complete the opening cycle. To be honest I let pressure off the operating switch, and it went into a minor jerky stop.
1st time I just closed the top and drove off had somewhere to go.
2nd time I closed top then it would not open, so I got out opened trunk, then put up and put back down the cargo lid inside of trunk and everything worked fine.
Do not know if this helps anyone,
No other problems, I operate roof on average 3-4 times a day (knock on wood







)


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (lilj1969)*

Mine hiccuped once a few weeks ago, after I'd been (lightly) rear-ended at a stop light. I looked back and noticed that one of the plastic flaps on the passenger side hadn't swung up. I reached over, flicked it up, and continued the process, and it has been fine in all of the cycles ever since.


----------



## lilj1969 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (Funmobile)*

I was lightly rear-ended back in February, I had two chips on the rear bumper and a scrap. The body shop for their insurance used a 07 jetta spec to quote a $569 charge for basically repairing the chips (they could not find a EOS spec). Just wondering your damages and if you are having them fixed.
The body shop is owned by Mitsubishi dealer. They want to remove bumper, repair chips, and paint. I am not sure I want this to be down, the damage is minimal and I do not want to mess up the current fit of the bumper.


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (lilj1969)*

Hi LilJ-
Sorry to hear that you got bumped, too. 
I have not done any repairs yet. I was worried about paint color matching over time, but you make a good point about panel fit, too. I have the business card for a body shop and will get a quote on repiar, but am still figuring out what I want to do (inertia is setting in)
-David


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (Funmobile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Funmobile* »_I looked back and noticed that one of the plastic flaps on the passenger side hadn't swung up. I reached over, flicked it up, and continued the process, and it has been fine in all of the cycles ever since. 

I also had this happen twice, early in ownership of my Eos. This first time startled me, but once I saw the flap and fixed it, and everything went smoothly.
The second time, I took it in stride and fixed it quickly.
It hasn't happened to me since, even though I have put the roof down many times.
William


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (kghia)*

Not trying to throw wood on the fire. but!, my roof also stopped midway through opening when showing to a friend. I was a little embarrased as I talked very highly of the EOS. My trunk lid was in place securely, I was parked, no modual installed. SO i just closed it completely and then retried, and it worked. Weird, right? bummer this is my 3rd major issue with the car. I am onle of the original US owners of the car. Purchased it in late august of 2006.


----------



## fdf123 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (Domdog31)*

So the dealer was finally able to check out my car in the shop yesterday and wouldn't you know it but the roof worked fine for them (i had checked it repeatedly in the days leading up to my app't and it still wouldn't work; I didn't check it that morning before bringing it in because it was raining). The computer showed that there had been error(s) but couldn't identify a cause. They knew nothing about "a wire that needs tightening" mentioned by a couple people in this forum, even after calling their VW tech support line. 
And what did they finally tell me? That if if fails again (this was already the 2d time) that I should immediately bring the car in so that they could hook it up to the computer while it is faulting. I.e., exactly what I tried to do Friday when it failed and when their technician confirmed it wasn't working and when they refused to hook it up to the computer or to ask the 1 Eos-certified tech to look at it. They insisted I needed an app't and that the certified tech was busy.
I've made it clear to them that if it fails again and cause cannot be identified and/or cannot be repaired I will invoke the local lemon law statute.


----------



## Turbocrazy (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (fdf123)*

Check to make sure the rear windows have gone all the way down. This happened to me a couple times. The windows were fully lowered, but one of the rear windows was sticking up past the lip. The side flap gets stuck on the window, and this will stop the roof process halfway (trunk lid swings out, but side rails will not disengage from the windshield). It does this because with the plastic side flap still in the way, the side rail would crunch on top of it if it continued to lower. It only happened a couple times, and I'm not sure why the window did not go all the way down. Related to the window lowering issues in another thread, I was able to push the rear quarter windows down about a 1/2", and then the plastic flap was able to clear it. The window has dropped all the way down ever since, so my roof hasn't stopped midway since. Not sure if this is what's causing your issue, but its very easy to check. 
I tend to turn around in my seat when lowering the roof, mostly just to watch cause it's so frickin' cool! But also, you start to learn every sequence, when it happens, and what noises should be heard.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (fdf123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fdf123* »_The computer showed that there had been error(s) but couldn't identify a cause. 

Hmmm - that's 'kinda, sorta' uncommon, because usually if you get a fault code, you can use it to localize your search for the cause of the problem, even if the fault code does not explicity state what the problem is. Normally, the fault code will explicitly state what the problem is.

_Quote, originally posted by *fdf123* »_I've made it clear to them that if it fails again and cause cannot be identified and/or cannot be repaired I will invoke the local lemon law statute.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (Turbocrazy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbocrazy* »_Check to make sure the rear windows have gone all the way down... 

Great suggestion Shaun, thanks very much for sharing that wisdom.
Michael


----------



## fdf123 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (PanEuropean)*

windows were all the way down. Thx for the suggestion anyway. As for the fault codes they state if the computer were hooked up when the roof wouldn't work then they could determine an exact cause but that all they could find was a history that there was an error but not it's identity.


----------



## muggo11 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Roof opening failure--repeatedly (fdf123)*

It has happened to me a couple of times AND fortunately the fix was simple. The side flap was simply sticking and needed to be lightly tapped to pop up. Scared me though when it happened (in traffic, no less). I did NOT get an error code--it just stopped and whirred.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (fdf123)*

Something doesn't sound right here. Why would the designers go through the trouble of logging that a fault occurred but not what the fault was? I'd be willing to bet that ALL fault codes are stored somewhere. Memory is cheap. 
The other possibility is that particular fault is not monitored so the controller only knows the roof operation did not succeed. But having a computer connected won't reveal any additional information if the sensors aren't there in the first place. The next time that happens I would drive strait to the dealer to demonstrate to the roof specialist. Surely he can take 5 minutes to note the issue!


----------



## Hotmoose (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: My top would not fully open today. anyone else having this issue? (Russk)*

Had same prob last weekend. Tried 4 times. Went to dealer today. Worked fine. I will post back with the sitrep from dealer
Moose!!!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Moral of the story: the fifth time, not thethird, is the charm!


----------

